# Can't remember if I took my prenatals...should I take some just in case I didn't?



## SuperKat

So, I have a question. I cannot for the life of me remember if i took my prenatal vitamins this morning (I have been good about taking them for months now). I am thinking I did NOT take them, I don't remember doing it, and it just popped in my head that I needed to...but then I am sitting here wondering 'what if'. SHould I just take them to be safe? I have read too much Vit. A can be toxic to the baby during pregnancy and that my vitamins should be partially water soluble, and the Vit A is (which is the really worrisome one). But would one day of a little extra vit A really cause a problem? i mean, even if by chance I did take it already, they don't recommend going over 10k IU in a day. Taking 2 of the vit. would be 8k, but 4 of that would flush because of the water soluble thing...So that would leave 4k in my system, which is still higher than recommended, but not at the super high risk range........so, should I assume that I was correct and that I did not take them yet, and go ahead and take one? or just take one tonight...or skip today? grrrr...SKipping scares me for some reason...

Thoughts??


----------



## heva510

I would just skip one day better to not take it than take to much.


----------



## SuperKat

I think you are probably right....it drives me crazy that I cannot for the life of me remember one way or the other. Pregnancy brain! ugh!! So forgetful! A few days back i was going crazy looking for my car keys and couldn't recall the last time I used them- I finally found them in the backseat of my car, where I had left them the day before. *sigh* lol:haha::blush::dohh:


----------



## Moti

This happened to me a few times during my last pregnancy (amazing what happens to your memory....:wacko:). 

I agree with Heva....I would just start back up tomorrow.


----------



## SuperKat

So, I listened to your advice and skipped yesterday. I took them this morning, then remembered for sure that I had NOT taken them yesterday..haha. oh well!! LOL I usually have a really good memory, it disappears completely during pregnancy!! LOL


----------



## heva510

Lol my memory is terrible ATM my car keys are missing all the time and we never have milk etc cos I have forgot ! And oh is bloody useless x my memory was excellent before to hope it returns after x


----------



## SuperKat

hahaha, I worry about that every time! luckily it returns...eventually....albiet it does get worse after the baby comes from the lack of sleep....LOL


----------

